# Do all LA fans think along the same lines?



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ. BUT it seems like a large number of LA/Kobe fans at LG.net consider him better than MJ, and they sound *dead serious*. 

http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=33743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 

So is this the common belief in LA land or are those guys simply extreme homers(aside from being very ignorant, judging by their beakdown of MJ's game)?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Michael Jordan is the greatest ever. To say that Kobe is better than MJ is pure homerism. Period. If anyone on here says Kobe is better than MJ, wake up.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Steez said:


> Michael Jordan is the greatest ever. To say that Kobe is better than MJ is pure homerism. Period. If anyone on here says Kobe is better than MJ, wake up.


But Jordan isn't the greatest ever. You are a Laker fan right?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes, I am a Lakers fan. I was a Chicago Bulls fan and still am, sorta. Have been a Bulls fan since 1989. Been a Lakers fan since Kobe joined.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Steez said:


> Yes, I am a Lakers fan. I was a Chicago Bulls fan and still am, sorta. Have been a Bulls fan since 1989. Been a Lakers fan since Kobe joined.


That would explain it.

Your claiming of the GOAT, that is...

Silly young grasshopper...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Oh come on, am 25... I am not THAT young!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Michael Jordan and Kobe Bryant are two of the great players in basketball history. However, Jordan was first.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope. See my posts in that thread.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

It's disrespectful to say that one is better than the other. Yes, two of the greatest, period.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder if any other laker fans think like me.

when the brawl broke out, i was thinking "sweet, that's like at least 2 games melo will be out... they will fall behind us some more." then i went on to check out their schedule, and they are playinig phoenix soon and i thought "damnit."

basically, everything that happens in the western conferences involves the lakers, as far as im concerned.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Same here afobisme, I follow Dallas, Suns games now because I dont want them to win. I want AI to be traded to the East and not Denver or GS so that Lakers have a better chance.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Steez said:


> Same here afobisme, I follow Dallas, Suns games now because I dont want them to win.


Yeah, same here. Damn the suns and their 14 win streak


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

To compare Kobe to MJ before his career is finished is lame.

And I'm with you guys in that I'm paying much closer attention to Mavs, Suns, Jazz, Spurs, Rockets, etc. games because I want them all to lose. That's why I love when they play each other because I know one of them has to lose and it helps the Lakers. Haha.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilt is the greatest, then MJ, then Kareem.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *HFK*
> 
> Wilt is the greatest


If you mean him dominating his era then you're probably right. Even though hes only got 1 title. Can't really argue with 50 ppg or an 100 point game though.

But if you're talking he would be the best against anybody that's ever played, I don't think so. His era didn't have the competition that was there later on.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Steez said:


> Yes, I am a Lakers fan. I was a Chicago Bulls fan and still am, sorta. Have been a Bulls fan since 1989. Been a Lakers fan since Kobe joined.


So you were a bulls fan cause of Jordan and a Laker fan cause of Kobe?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think they are different in their own way.
If Kobe came before MJ, everyone will be comparing him to Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Give me Magic any day of the week. MJ is still higher level than Kobe. The link you posted has the most ravaging homers you will ever find. It's like a thousand Amareca's in purple and gold.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ. BUT it seems like a large number of LA/Kobe fans at LG.net consider him better than MJ, and they sound *dead serious*.
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=33743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> So is this the common belief in LA land or are those guys simply extreme homers(aside from being very ignorant, judging by their beakdown of MJ's game)?


only idiots/sportscenter fans feel the need to compare anybody to jordan. It's a disrespect to former players to try to say people are better than someone who won 6 championships and dominated the league competitively for as long as he did. 

AS uninformed as many Lakers fans are not many of them really think Kobe is better than MJ. And why does it matter? They're two separate players.Unfortunately ESPN is very influential today and it makes people spend every other minute compiling "top 10 of all time" lists and "was this the best ____ in history" articles after every season. they've done to sports what MTV has done to music.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

essbee said:


> only idiots/sportscenter fans feel the need to compare anybody to jordan. It's a disrespect to former players to try to say people are better than someone who won 6 championships and dominated the league competitively for as long as he did.
> 
> AS uninformed as many Lakers fans are not many of them really think Kobe is better than MJ. And why does it matter? They're two separate players.Unfortunately ESPN is very influential today and it makes people spend every other minute compiling "top 10 of all time" lists and "was this the best ____ in history" articles after every season. they've done to sports what MTV has done to music.


That is their job though, as Eric Bishoff said, Controversy creates cash.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ. BUT it seems like a large number of LA/Kobe fans at LG.net consider him better than MJ, and they sound *dead serious*.
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=33743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> So is this the common belief in LA land or are those guys simply extreme homers(aside from being very ignorant, judging by their beakdown of MJ's game)?


Kobe is not better than Jordan, at least he hasn't shown it yet. Not saying he has no chance of being better, but Kobe constantly re-invents his game, but from what we have seen, Jordan has shown to be a better player, as he should be, being the 3rd best player all-time.

Magic Johnson and Wilt Chamberlain however, unlike Kobe, were better basketball players than Jordan.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

lets discuss this in another 8-10 years please.

and in regards to the point about wilt and maj. it seems that a team comprised of either one of those two and 4 "average" pros would be more successful squad than mj and 4 "average" pros.

not to take anything at all away from mjj.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ. BUT it seems like a large number of LA/Kobe fans at LG.net consider him better than MJ, and they sound *dead serious*.
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=33743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> So is this the common belief in LA land or are those guys simply extreme homers(aside from being very ignorant, judging by their beakdown of MJ's game)?


IN ALL HONESTY, i'll have to say this:

It's unfair to compare MJ and Kobe because they didn't play in the same *context*.

Take *team achievments* away from Jordan and focus solely on his hability as a basketball player. Then focus on Kobe's. What do you got? 

THEN remember Jordan played in the era of one-on-one defense.

If Kobe played in the 80's/90's or Jordan played in the 90's 00's, one thing would be constant (IMHO): Jordan was a better defender. But other than that...


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

honestly I don't think Kobe Bryant is better than Michael Jordan was. Now he could be someday but for right now I don't think so. Kobe does shoot better than Jordan did, I don't think Jordan could ever shoot 3's like Kobe can.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Kobe isn't better than Jordan, but he's not that far off. The two best people to ever play the game are MJ and MJ (Magic).


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think that MJ and Kobe aren't really comparable.......yet. Kobe's got Jordan as far as shooting is concerned and MJ's got Kobe on Defense. Both are close in either category though. The only thing is that MJ found a way to win 3-6 titles with someone like Pippen. Until Kobe can at least prove he can win 3 with Lamar, Kobe is still just a bit under Michael Jordan in my oppinion. Also, until he can play at a level where he can be with 4 average starters and win a few titles, he's never going to be considered the best ever to play the game to me.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> Same here afobisme, I follow Dallas, Suns games now because I dont want them to win. I want AI to be traded to the East and not Denver or GS so that Lakers have a better chance.



lol

I do the same thing. I follow all the teams. But I watch
Laker games to see if they lose. But it's hard to cheer 
against them because Kobe is on my fantasy team. So if the
Lakers do well, he usually does well. So last night I was 
given a very nice treat. :drool2:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Homers in LG.net are seriously creepy.


----------



## essbee (Oct 30, 2006)

Theonee said:


> That is their job though, as Eric Bishoff said, Controversy creates cash.


If the sheeple would stop rewarding them by responding in kind it wouldn't continue. Just like now people are saying Tom Brady is the best QB in history on ESPN. Or people spending hours arguing over pointless power rankings. Why are these topics even relevant?


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

DaBruins said:


> Kobe isn't better than Jordan, but he's not that far off. The two best people to ever play the game are MJ and MJ (Magic).


I'v heard MJ, magic, wilt and kobe. What about bill russell? 

no one has more rings than him.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

ii9ce said:


> I'v heard MJ, magic, wilt and kobe. What about bill russell?
> 
> no one has more rings than him.


first off, i adore bill russell. the way he played the game. the way he carried, and still carries himself. his reasoning behind not signing autographs (shake his hand like a man). but the mention of his name strikes at the crux of this debate.

it is impossible to honestly compare different players from different eras (but hey, it's a great way to burn clock at work). 

i recently ran into mr. russell at the sheraton in universal city, and the first thing that struck me (i know he's a little older and "smaller" than during his playing days guys), but mr. more rings than fingers, is suprisingly shorter than even i expected. he is still a tall man, but i would love to see him stand shoulder to shoulder with magic b/c i think they're the same height! or damn close to it.

i'm curious if we have forgotten just how old jordan was when he really began to be recognized as the greatest of his era? how old is kobe now? 

it is a shame that as fans we cannot just take a step back and enjoy all of the players of our era; the greats of today, and in our own old age compare them to the greats of tommorrow and of all time.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Ah yes, this old topic again.....

Theres no single *best ever* or GOAT. There is a pantheon of champions and gods. Among those are men named Jabbar, Russell, Chamberlain, Magic, Stockton, and Jordan. They played in different eras, different rules, different rosters, etc etc. 

But if I really HAD to make a choice..with a gun to my head...I'd still say its a virtual tie between Chamberlain and Russell.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

You would be a homer to say Kobe > MJ. That's why you get guy's like Paulo one of the biggest Magic Johnson homers on the face of the planet trying to claim Magic Johnson > MJ. Yet Magic Johnson has said himself on numerous occasions that Jordan is the best. So thats enough for me considering Magic actually got to play against MJ.

Jordan > Kobe

However that being said Kobe Bryant is the best player of this generation's basketball stars.

My Shake down of the best players in the game right now -

1.Kobe
2.Wade
3.Duncan
4.Iverson
5.Kidd
6.Nash
7.Dirk
8.Shaq/Yao
9.LeBron James
10.Arenas


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> Ah yes, this old topic again.....
> 
> Theres no single *best ever* or GOAT. There is a pantheon of champions and gods. Among those are men named Jabbar, Russell, Chamberlain, Magic, Stockton, and Jordan. They played in different eras, different rules, different rosters, etc etc.
> 
> But if I really HAD to make a choice..with a gun to my head...I'd still say its a virtual tie between Chamberlain and Russell.


partially agree but I hate the fact that you stick a guy like stockton in there, he doesn't belong period, excellent player but he is not in the same league.

Best ever group would be -Russell, Chamberlain, Bird, Magic, Jordan, Hakeem- end list

then you get to the active players that could join that list... that would be Duncan, Kobe, Shaq end list...

with garnett slightly below them, and wade and lebron possibly being able to join them


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaolin said:


> Ah yes, this old topic again.....
> 
> Theres no single *best ever* or GOAT. There is a pantheon of champions and gods. Among those are men named Jabbar, Russell, Chamberlain, Magic, Stockton, and Jordan. They played in different eras, different rules, different rosters, etc etc.
> 
> But if I really HAD to make a choice..with a gun to my head...I'd still say its a virtual tie between Chamberlain and Russell.


partially agree but I hate the fact that you stick a guy like stockton in there, he doesn't belong period, excellent player but he is not in the same league.

Best ever group would be -Bird, Chamberlain, Bird, Magic, Jordan, Hakeem- end list

then you get to the active players that could join that list... that would be Duncan, Kobe, Shaq end list...

with garnett slightly below them, and wade and lebron possibly being able to join them

The best player IMO the player you would start a team around on even ground and who would give you the best chance of winning.

IMO if you that,
1) Magic
2) Wilt
3) Jordan
4) Duncan
5) Bird

After that, it gets very tight... I think Duncan is the best player of his era though, that includes Kobe, Shaq, Lebron, and Wade

However, Lamar is not close to the player Pippen was, Pippen IMO was the 2nd best SF of all time after Larry Bird because Pippen could shut down anyone playing point guard, shooting guard, or small foward. He was the best perimeter defender ever. Lamar is just as talented offensively but Pippen is vastly underrated.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Actually now that I think about if I could start a team with any player, it would be tough for me to pass on Duncan because he could anchor an interior defense as well. Jordan is more of a competitor than duncan though and mentally stronger. That would be a very close call.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

KennethTo said:


> partially agree but I hate the fact that you stick a guy like stockton in there, he doesn't belong period, excellent player but he is not in the same league.


Dude, come on. I can't stand the Jazz, but I just can't front on Stockton's greatness:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Stockton


> Though only 6'1" in a league of giants, Stockton is considered one of the NBA's greatest point guards ever. *He averaged a career double-double, with 13.1 points and 10.5 assists per game. He holds the NBA's records for career assists by a large margin (15,806) and career steals (3,265). He had five of the top six assists seasons in NBA history (the other belonging to Isiah Thomas). He holds the NBA record for the most seasons and consecutive games played with one team, and is third in total games played, behind Kareem Abdul-Jabbar and Robert Parish. He missed only 22 games during his career, 18 of them in one season.*
> 
> Stockton appeared in 10 All-Star games, and was named co-MVP of the game in 1993 with Jazz teammate Karl Malone, which was held in Salt Lake City, Utah. He played with the 1992 and 1996 US Olympic basketball teams, known as Dream Teams I and II, the first Olympic squads to feature NBA players. He was selected to the All-NBA First Team twice, the Second Team six times, the Third Team three times, and the All-Defensive Second Team five times. He was named one of the 50 Greatest Players In NBA History in 1996.


Seriously, how can you argue he isn't among the best ever?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Man, I miss Stockton. Put him as the Suns starting PG and he'll be averaging 15 apg.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I hated the guy while he was playing, but the numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


23AJ said:


> My Shake down of the best players in the game right now -
> 
> 1.Kobe
> 2.Wade
> ...


LOL You must really dislike Lebron.....:biggrin: 

It should be in this order:
1. Kobe
2. *Lebron*
3. _Garnett_
4. Nash
5. Wade
6. Iverson
7. Duncan
8. Yao
9. Dirk
10. Kidd
11. Arenas
12. Shaq​


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

as much as i like kobe bryant, he isnt better then MJ,,,, yet


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The One said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> LOL You must really dislike Lebron.....:biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice call on KG, I don't know how I missed him. However he deserves to be in the top 10. As for LeBron, it's not hate just an *objective witness*. This season he hasn't been that explosives spectacular player he was last season. IMO the players I have ahead of LeBron have played better this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

23AJ said:


> You would be a homer to say Kobe > MJ. *That's why you get guy's like Paulo one of the biggest Magic Johnson homers on the face of the planet trying to claim Magic Johnson > MJ.* Yet Magic Johnson has said himself on numerous occasions that Jordan is the best. So thats enough for me considering Magic actually got to play against MJ.
> 
> Jordan > Kobe
> 
> ...


I'm not "trying to claim" anything, young grasshooper. I'm *SAYING *that it's Wilt > Magic > Jordan.

I don't care about what Magic said. I just care about what Lakky said.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ. BUT it seems like a large number of LA/Kobe fans at LG.net consider him better than MJ, and they sound *dead serious*.
> 
> http://forums.lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=33743&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> So is this the common belief in LA land or are those guys simply extreme homers(aside from being very ignorant, judging by their beakdown of MJ's game)?


they don't sound serious at all


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

All I know is, Kobe has to win some MVP's!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> As for LeBron, it's not hate just an *objective witness*.


Hahahahaha!!!!!

You're awesome.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kobe is the greatest player ever. Second is Mike Penberthy. Third is Sasha Vujacic. End of story


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Sasha is 4th.


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

Pnack said:


> All I know is, Kobe has to win some MVP's!


This is a pathetic NBA era...although there's no doubt in my mind that Kobe is the best player in the league right now, the fact is, Kobe can't even beat Steve Nash for MVP. Steve Nash, my God, he's probably going to win the same number of MVP as Magic Johnson, what is Steve Nash compares to Magic Johnson? Pathetic!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> I follow Dallas, Suns games now because I dont want them to win.


hahaha i thought i was only one that followed them for those reasons :lol: 

:cheers:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Before posting the link let me say the Kobe/MJ comparisons no longer bother me. He's earned it and IS the closest thing we'll ever see to MJ.[/b].


WOW!! I haven't posted here in a long time and damn have things changed... i never thought I'd see a comment like this from of you...

MJ's the best, Kobe's the closest thing... i've been saying that for years and i think most think along the same lines as me in LA... maybe the younger crowd has it a little twisted but i figure people around my age got similar opinoins...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i sound like a fanboy when i say it, but kobe's the closest thing to jordan. it's just the way his shots look, the mentality, the height, the mechanics... all so similar.

im not even saying he's better than wade or lebron, but im just saying kobe's body/skill/mentality resembles michael's the most. i might sound like a fanboy again when i say this, but personally i think kobe will be a better player at 30 than wade or lebron are, since they haven't shown superior shooting skills.


----------

